# diving find mystery  who can help me



## arthur (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey in this caboose there are two large wooden crates mostly burried.  I plan to try and get them out thi week.  They are closed with wwod tops looks like they are nailed with rope around each side tied.Trying to remove the silt so I can get them out the water becomes very murky  One has the side facing up and some os the letters on it read as follows
 CRO_N  C_RK
             &
 S_ _L  CO

 B_ _ _ I M_ _ _          _D

 does anyone have any idea what it spells.  They are very heavy and I feel ther could be something in there besides mud.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2008)

CROWN CORK & SEAL CO. BALTIMORE MD. ?
                                                                                           Joe


----------



## arthur (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey man thanks alot I think thats it.  Now I wonder whay is in the crates.  Letters I can see only on one the other is turned end side up.  Both a very large roughtly 4 foot long by 2 1/2 wide  could bottles of some kind be in there or something else.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Arthur,....Can't wait to see what's in them.....Best of luck!
                                                                                           Joe


----------



## arthur (Jul 20, 2008)

do you what the company produced or shipped in them


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2008)

Could you google that Arthur?..I know 'crown top' seals, caps and corks were what was on beer and soda pop bottles for a lonnnnng time period. Could be bottle related........                          Joe


----------



## arthur (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks I'll try


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 21, 2008)

From their website.

 http://www.crowncork.com/about/about_history.php


----------



## bunchesofbottles (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm excited for you! I'm like a kid at Christmas. What's in the box?! What's in the box?!

Good luck!


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope you get those crates open and the're loaded with colored fruit jars.........


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 24, 2008)

think big----- those crates are full of gold bars!!![][][]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe those Crates full of cone top beer cans. That would be a better find then caps/crowns. Did you ever open these crates up yet? LEON.


----------

